
China passes law requiring companies hand over encryption keys - eevilspock
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0UA07220151227
======
thyrsus
What does it look like when Chinese authorities deem it appropriate to have a
presence on your internal company network, e.g., to possess your VPN keys? Do
you get a polite letter telling you with whom to "negotiate" the issue? How
soon does your intellectual property show up outside your control?

